# Ersteindruck: Neverwinter Open Beta



## socio (30. April 2013)

Wir haben es nun 19:13 und bisher sehe ich von Neverwinter nicht einen Pixel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Download verläuft aus meiner Sicht ebenfalls nicht wirklich "rund".

Auf Grund der "Nachfrage" wird der Server belastet sein. 

Der direkte Download erreichte stellenweise die 22er-Marke und per torrent-Link war auch nicht mehr drin... bei 51,3 MBit/s   

Ich checkte die Homepage:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Schade.


----------



## Robonator (30. April 2013)

Neverwinter Files - Free video game downloads, news, reviews, videos, patches, demos, screenshots and more at AtomicGamer
Downloadable Client: Neverwinter v1.20130416a.3 Client - Demo Movie Patch Download Section
Neverwinter | Files | Neverwinter Client (04-16-2013) | Clients | Game Front


Server sind überlastet, die kommen nicht mehr klar mit dem Ansturm. So wie bei jedem etwas bekannteren Spiel 
Das da oben sind alternative Downloadmirror, wurden eben von denen bei Twitter gepostet.


----------



## socio (1. Mai 2013)

Einen Charakter konnte ich schon gestern Abend erstellen. Wirklich "spielbar" war Neverwinter aber nicht. Extreme Lag-Probleme ließen kein Spielspaß aufkommen.
Nun haben wir den 1.5.2013 und es ist 8:39 Uhr. Ich stecke in einer Warteschlange. Erst zeigt er mir Position 1725 an, dann 119955, um wenig später wieder auf 1154 zu springen... 

***UPDATE***

Die Anzeige von 119955 scheint nur ein Fehler zu sein.


----------



## KornDonat (1. Mai 2013)

socio schrieb:


> Einen Charakter konnte ich schon gestern Abend erstellen. Wirklich "spielbar" war Neverwinter aber nicht. Extreme Lag-Probleme ließen kein Spielspaß aufkommen.
> Nun haben wir den 1.5.2013 und es ist 8:39 Uhr. Ich stecke in einer Warteschlange. Erst zeigt er mir Position 1725 an, dann 119955, um wenig später wieder auf 1154 zu springen...
> 
> ***UPDATE***
> ...


 
Bei mir fängt der Launcher nicht mal an zu downloaden -.-


----------



## ParaD0x1 (1. Mai 2013)

Also ich will mich jetzt auch mal zu Neverwinter durchringen ... aber der Launcher lädt ja mit tollen 60Kb/s 

von Robo die externen Downloads sind ... naja .. auch bisschn überlastet? 
Finde die Endgame Sache in dem Spiel ziemlich spannend!


----------



## Robonator (1. Mai 2013)

Server von Neverwinter sind eh grad down wegen Wartungsarbeiten  
https://twitter.com/NeverwinterGame



> Maintenance is progressing as planned. Current ETA remains at 11:00AM - approximately 1.5 hours from now. Thanks for the support!



so gegen 20 Uhr sollen sie wieder online sein.

Mal gut das ich das Game schon seit der Closed Beta auf dem PC habe und 2 Tage vor Open Beta geupdatet habe


----------



## ParaD0x1 (1. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Mal gut das ich das Game schon seit der Closed Beta auf dem PC habe und 2 Tage vor Open Beta geupdatet habe


 

Das ist gut sehr sehr gut 

Wie gefällts dir bis jetzt so?  ... ist es eine Sucht wert?


----------



## Robonator (1. Mai 2013)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Das ist gut sehr sehr gut
> 
> Wie gefällts dir bis jetzt so?  ... ist es eine Sucht wert?


 
Ich selber mag es sehr. Habe es schon während der Beta wie ein Verrückter gesuchtet, lediglich der Buggy-Dungeon/Instanzen-finder hat mich mal abgebremst 
Werds wohl auch jetzt wieder ordentlich suchten, natürlich als Schurke


----------



## ParaD0x1 (1. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich selber mag es sehr. Habe es schon während der Beta wie ein Verrückter gesuchtet, lediglich der Buggy-Dungeon/Instanzen-finder hat mich mal abgebremst
> Werds wohl auch jetzt wieder ordentlich suchten, natürlich als Schurke


 
Find ich gut  
Wie siehts mit Gilden/ Clans aus? 
Gibts OP Klassen oder ähnliches?


----------



## Robonator (1. Mai 2013)

Wirklich OP gibt es nicht mehr, während der Beta wurde der Schurke von vielen als OP abgestempelt, weil er einfach coole Skills hat und dick Damage gemacht hat. Daran haben sie geschreubt wie ich grade merke  Gilden sind möglich, ich glaube man braucht mindestens 4 andere Leute dazu.


----------



## Kel (1. Mai 2013)

Ist das Kampfsystem immer noch so statisch, dass man stehen bleiben muss zum zuschlagen?
Als Schurke hab ich in der CB dick kassiert, weil man einfach nicht weglaufen kann zum ausweichen, wenn man Schaden an den Mann bringen will.

Und umskillen nur gegen echtes Geld hab ich gelesen?


----------



## Robonator (1. Mai 2013)

Kel schrieb:


> Ist das Kampfsystem immer noch so statisch, dass man stehen bleiben muss zum zuschlagen?
> Als Schurke hab ich in der CB dick kassiert, weil man einfach nicht weglaufen kann zum ausweichen, wenn man Schaden an den Mann bringen will.
> 
> Und umskillen nur gegen echtes Geld hab ich gelesen?


 
Naja es bleibt so "statisch". Grade als Schurke biste ja eh am hin und her Jumpen zwischen den ganzen Gegnern und ausweichen kannste mit Shift. 
Welches Leel warst du denn? Ich bin jetzt wieder 10 und war nicht einmal dem Tode nahe. Dazu sterben die Gegner einfach viel zu schnell


----------



## Kel (1. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Welches Leel warst du denn? Ich bin jetzt wieder 10 und war nicht einmal dem Tode nahe. Dazu sterben die Gegner einfach viel zu schnell


 36 oder so. Da wurds dann schonmal knackiger und son Bossgegner aka Kapitän auf nem Boot oder so, der sich rumteleportiert hat hat mich 7x ins Jenseits befördert und wir waren ne 5er Gruppe  .

Hat auch 30m gedauert, war son Founder-Quest, knüppelhart.

Jede Klasse hat auch immernoch nur eine Waffe und eine Rüstung oder? Das ist für mich das K.O.-Kriterium.


----------



## KornDonat (1. Mai 2013)

Gibts nicht mal irgendwo gescheite Mirror ? Ich hab keine Lust mit max. 600kbits zu loaden -.-


----------



## Robonator (2. Mai 2013)

Kel schrieb:


> 36 oder so. Da wurds dann schonmal knackiger und son Bossgegner aka Kapitän auf nem Boot oder so, der sich rumteleportiert hat hat mich 7x ins Jenseits befördert und wir waren ne 5er Gruppe  .
> 
> Hat auch 30m gedauert, war son Founder-Quest, knüppelhart.
> 
> Jede Klasse hat auch immernoch nur eine Waffe und eine Rüstung oder? Das ist für mich das K.O.-Kriterium.


 
W'as meinst du damit? Also ja der Schurke hat seine Dolche und Lederüstung, der andere halt seine Großschwerter. Ist halt ganz normal 


Hab mal nachgeschaut. Man kann mit Astraldiamanten sich umskillen und diese Zen kaufen. Zumidnest soll man das können. Die Astraldias bekommt man durchs stündliche beten etc


----------



## Kel (2. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> W'as meinst du damit? Also ja der Schurke hat seine Dolche und Lederüstung, der andere halt seine Großschwerter. Ist halt ganz normal


Ne, in jedem anderen Spiel kann man seine Waffen relativ frei wählen.
Wenn ich ausser Dolchen (die alle gleich aussehen) nichts in die Hand nehmen kann ist das so lächerlich, vor allem wenn man sich groß Dungeons & Dragons auf die Stirn tätowiert ....... damit ist das SPiel für mich gestorben, hatte gehofft das wär nur ne Closed-Beta-Einschränkung. Aber Open Beta ist Softrelease, das bleibt jetzt so ..... langweiliger gehts kaum noch, n RPG und dann nur 1 einzige Waffe  .



Robonator schrieb:


> Hab mal nachgeschaut. Man kann mit Astraldiamanten sich umskillen und diese Zen kaufen. Zumidnest soll man das können. Die Astraldias bekommt man durchs stündliche beten etc


Ich verwette meinen CB-Account, dass einmal umskillen die Diamantenvorräte von ne Monat aufbraucht mindestens .


----------



## Robonator (2. Mai 2013)

Kel schrieb:


> Ne, in jedem anderen Spiel kann man seine Waffen relativ frei wählen.
> Wenn ich ausser Dolchen (die alle gleich aussehen) nichts in die Hand nehmen kann ist das so lächerlich, vor allem wenn man sich groß Dungeons & Dragons auf die Stirn tätowiert ....... damit ist das SPiel für mich gestorben, hatte gehofft das wär nur ne Closed-Beta-Einschränkung. Aber Open Beta ist Softrelease, das bleibt jetzt so ..... langweiliger gehts kaum noch, n RPG und dann nur 1 einzige Waffe  .
> 
> 
> Ich verwette meinen CB-Account, dass einmal umskillen die Diamantenvorräte von ne Monat aufbraucht mindestens .


 
Naja fürn Gebet bekomm ich hier so 85 Dias oder so und n Helm kostet schonmal 50mio 



> Ne, in jedem anderen Spiel kann man seine Waffen relativ frei wählen.


Raiderz -> Jede Klasse hat ihre Waffen.
WoW -> Es gibt ebenfalls Klassenspeziefische Waffen
Tera -> Klassenspezifische Waffen
Haufenweise andere MMORPG's -> Klassenspezifische Waffen. 

Dazu sieht nicht jede Waffe gleich aus. Spiel mal n bischen weiter. Ich hatte jetzt Teilweise schon mini-Degen, Äxte etc am Gürtel hängen.


----------



## Kel (2. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Dazu sieht nicht jede Waffe gleich aus. Spiel mal n bischen weiter. Ich hatte jetzt Teilweise schon mini-Degen, Äxte etc am Gürtel hängen.


 Ich war Level 36, soviel weiter gehts da auch nicht .
Ich hab in der ganzen Zeit auch nie eine Axt gesehen. Und mehr als Dolch+Axt gibt es nicht, maximal 2 Waffen pro Klasse und eine Rüstungsart.

In WoW hat man die Wahl zwischen mehreren Waffen- und Rüstungsklassen.
Raiderz hat genau das NICHT, man kann jede Klasse mit jeder Waffe spielen (laut Wiki?).
Tera hab ich gespielt, aber das hat nicht viel zu bieten ausser dem Kampfsystem. Und ich hatte dort immernoch mehr Auswahl als bei Neverwinter D&D .

Hellgate:Global sticht da wohl am meisten heraus.

Fakt ist: Für ein Spiel im Dungeons & Dragons-Universum ist es eine Schande und verdient den Namen MMO-"RPG" nicht.


----------



## Robonator (2. Mai 2013)

> Raiderz hat genau das NICHT, man kann jede Klasse mit jeder Waffe spielen (laut Wiki?).


Hab Raiders bis zum Limit gezockt und ich konnte nie Magierwaffen benutzen 
außerdem muss man sich bei RaiderZ eh alles selber craften. 


> maximal 2 Waffen pro Klasse und eine Rüstungsart.


Aber auch da sind viele Spiele nicht anders. Bei vielen Spielen kann der Berserker oder Gladiator zb nur Plattenrüssi benutzen. 

Ich versteh auch ehrlich gesagt nicht so großartig wo das Problem sein soll. Und den Namen MMORPG verdient es, weil es alle Kriterien erfüllt die ein Spiel haben muss damit es zum MMORPG wird. 
Ich wüsste auch nicht das gigantische Waffen/Rüstungsvielfalt ein Kriterium sein sollte.


----------



## Reeaxe (3. Mai 2013)

Ach der Robonator - hier auch unterwegs *g*
Bin seit Dienstag (Warteschlange des Horrors *g*) auch mal dabei - seit Mittwoch läufts bisher ja ohne Warteschlangen.

Spiele aktuell einen Schurke  (Level 21 bisher) - wenn du mal zusammen playen willst - Ingame Nick "Sel" bzw. Sel@reeaxe in der Player Suchliste.
(Andere Spieler hier, können natürlich mich auch gerne in der Friendlist adden.)

Finde es bisher recht lustig - hatte in der Vergangenheit mal das ein oder andere FtP-MMO an getestet - war aber je nix für lange.
Mal sehn wies hier ist. *g*

Aktuell finde ich es nur etwas "blöd", das man zb für diese Nightmare-Truhen die man gelegentlich findet, eigentlich genötigt wird zum öffnen eventuell
Geld zu bezahlen.


----------



## Robonator (3. Mai 2013)

Jap der Itemshop ist grottig in dem Spiel. 40.e für ein Mount, das ist Wahnsinn. 
Ich werd dich beim nächsten mal adden. Sind ja etwa gleichauf mit dem Level


----------



## Reeaxe (3. Mai 2013)

Joa, die gehen halt voll drauf, das sich die Leute alles mögliche im Shop für Euros holen. Sieht man ja auch schon an den Gründer-Packs und Co.
Aber okay, für Leute die das Spiel mögen und halt auch bereit sind, sich für Echtgeld dann was zu holen - warum nicht.

Aber ein Pferd kostet glaub Ingame 3 oder 5 Gold - das dürfte machbar sein durch Spielen zu verdienen.
Es muss ja nicht grad ein Luxus - Gefährt sein 
Ab Level 20 gab es ja diese 3 "Münzen" mit denen man sich je für 5 h einen Gaul mieten kann. *g*


----------



## Robonator (3. Mai 2013)

Ah cool ist ja nur noch ein Level 


Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, warum ich z.B. mit Level 17 schon 21er Quests bekomme, und keine anderen Quests mehr habe, außer welche die mir vielleicht 40-200 Ep bringen  
Bin deswegen jetzt ganze Zeit am Dungeonfarmen, wenn sich mal Leute finden lassen.


----------



## Kel (3. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, warum ich z.B. mit Level 17 schon 21er Quests bekomme, und keine anderen Quests mehr habe, außer welche die mir vielleicht 40-200 Ep bringen


 Das war in der Closed Beta auch schon so, haben die das etwas nicht gefixt?


----------



## Robonator (3. Mai 2013)

Kel schrieb:


> Das war in der Closed Beta auch schon so, haben die das etwas nicht gefixt?


 
Es wundert mich. Ein Freund von mir ist nu schon viel weiter als ich, und der schreibt er hatte immer genügend Quests auch auf seinem Level


----------



## ParaD0x1 (3. Mai 2013)

Ich finde das Spiel leider viel zu langweilig ... 
Ab wann beginnt mal etwas was "gut und schön" ist?

Die Grafik ist leider ziemlich altbacken .. Das "steife" Gameplay nervt mich auch relativ und allgemein finde ich die Spielweise/den Gameplayablauf sehr langweilig und trist oO


----------



## Kel (3. Mai 2013)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Spiel leider viel zu langweilig ...
> Ab wann beginnt mal etwas was "gut und schön" ist?
> 
> Die Grafik ist leider ziemlich altbacken .. Das "steife" Gameplay nervt mich auch relativ und allgemein finde ich die Spielweise/den Gameplayablauf sehr langweilig und trist oO


 Das ändert sich auch nicht, das einzig interessante an dem Spiel sind die selbst erstellten Quests.


----------



## XT1024 (3. Mai 2013)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Spiel leider viel zu langweilig ...
> Ab wann beginnt mal etwas was "gut und schön" ist?
> 
> Die Grafik ist leider ziemlich altbacken .. Das "steife" Gameplay nervt mich auch relativ und allgemein finde ich die Spielweise/den Gameplayablauf sehr langweilig und trist oO


 Ja so sehe ich das auch. Gut eine Stunde umhergelaufen und das reicht mir. Naja mir muss ja nicht alles gefallen.


----------



## Reeaxe (4. Mai 2013)

@Robonator

Das mit dir und den höheren Missionen kann ich nun nicht bestätigen bei mir. Hast du vielleicht den ein oder anderen Quest Geber übersehen?


@sonst
Und was das "altbacken und langweilig" angeht...
Das Game ist nun nicht groß anders als bisherige in der Sparte.
(Die Grafik finde ich nun nicht schlecht - im Optionsmenu kann man einiges nachträglich höher stellen.)

Ich persönlich finde es noch als eins der besseren - Ok, der Item-Shop - vor allem das mit den Truhen-Schlüsseln - naja *g*
Aber das kaufen ist ja kein muss.

Für mal an zu Testen kein schlechter Titel. 
(Free to Play Titel hielten mich aber bisher nicht lange bei Laune.)


----------



## ParaD0x1 (4. Mai 2013)

Reeaxe schrieb:


> @sonst
> Und was das "altbacken und langweilig" angeht...
> Das Game ist nun nicht groß anders als bisherige in der Sparte.
> (Die Grafik finde ich nun nicht schlecht - im Optionsmenu kann man einiges nachträglich höher stellen.)
> ...


 

Als "altbacken und langweilig" meinte ich jetzt bsp. das vieles nicht für mich einfach sein muss ... Beispielsweise das Feuer flackert mit 4facher Geschwindigkeit ..
Mein optionsmenü habe ich bereits alles so hoch es nur geht (mit dx11-beta) ..
Es sieht für mich einfach nicht toll aus, es gibt Spiele die sind im Grafikbereich mau aber finde ich trotzdem spitze! (:
Aber hier fehlt mir irgendwie etwas, leider weiß ich nicht was .. die Farben und die ganzen Kleinigkeiten im Spiel gefallen mir einfach überhaupt nicht ... es ist wahrscheinlich einfach nicht mein Stil der dort anzutreffen ist
Unteranderem verstehe ich nicht, wieso die Charaktermodels so wenig Polygonen besitzen .. alleine die Ohren 

Ich werde es noch weiter testen und mal mit Mounts etc. ausprobieren ... werde mir dann noch einmal ein Urteil bilden ((:


----------



## Kel (4. Mai 2013)

Allein der Charaktereditor ist ein Witz .
Kein Vergleich zu Tera.

Die Grafik ist auch bei 19200x1200 und 4xAA und alles auf 200% nicht grade toll, ich spiele es mit den Einstellungen.


----------



## instagib (8. Mai 2013)

Mir sieht das Spiel sehr nach PAY 2 WIN aus.
Denke Neverwinter ist eine ziemliche Zeitverschwendung wo man sich früher oder später ärgert das man es überhaupt gespielt hat.


----------



## Robonator (8. Mai 2013)

Kel schrieb:


> Allein der Charaktereditor ist ein Witz .
> Kein Vergleich zu Tera.
> 
> Die Grafik ist auch bei 19200x1200 und 4xAA und alles auf 200% nicht grade toll, ich spiele es mit den Einstellungen.


 Schau dir mal WoW an 


instagib schrieb:


> Mir sieht das Spiel sehr nach PAY 2 WIN aus.
> Denke Neverwinter ist eine ziemliche Zeitverschwendung wo man sich früher oder später ärgert das man es überhaupt gespielt hat.


 
Wie will man in einem MMORPG gewinnen?


----------



## BlackNeo (8. Mai 2013)

Kel schrieb:


> Allein der Charaktereditor ist ein Witz .
> Kein Vergleich zu Tera.
> 
> Die Grafik ist auch bei 19200x1200 und 4xAA und alles auf 200% nicht grade toll, ich spiele es mit den Einstellungen.



Dann geh doch wieder Tera spielen und wenn du nur Grafik willst, der 3D Mark schaut echt toll aus.

Es kommt bei nem MMO auf Gameplay, Balance und Umfang an und nicht auf Grafik oder den Charaktereditor an, schau mal wie "schlecht" WoWs Charaktereditor und Grafik ist, trotzdem ists das erfolgreichste MMO der Welt


----------



## Kel (9. Mai 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Dann geh doch wieder Tera spielen und wenn du nur Grafik willst, der 3D Mark schaut echt toll aus.


Sinnloser Müll, den du hier von dir gibts ..... .



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Es kommt bei nem MMO auf Gameplay, Balance und Umfang an und nicht auf Grafik oder den Charaktereditor an, schau mal wie "schlecht" WoWs Charaktereditor und Grafik ist, trotzdem ists das erfolgreichste MMO der Welt


 Die Grafik von von WoW ist nicht grade schlecht, vor allem wenn man das Releasedatum bedenkt (und es hat DX11-Update gekriegt soweit ich weiss).
Vom Umfang her hat Neverwinter jetzt nicht so viel zu bieten, ohne Foundry wärs n 0815-MMO.


----------



## BlackNeo (9. Mai 2013)

Kel schrieb:


> Sinnloser Müll, den du hier von dir gibts ..... .



Weil? Ich kann Leute die sich soo extrem an der Grafik aufhängen einfach nicht leiden.



> Die Grafik von von WoW ist nicht grade schlecht, vor allem wenn man das Releasedatum bedenkt (und es hat DX11-Update gekriegt soweit ich weiss).
> Vom Umfang her hat Neverwinter jetzt nicht so viel zu bieten, ohne Foundry wärs n 0815-MMO.



Nunja, ich spiele auf WotLK Stand und die Grafik ist auf hoch (max. ist dann doch etwas viel für meinen PC) nicht sonderlich toll, aber das interessiert mich nicht, mir kommts aufs Gameplay an.
Da ich Neverwinter nicht kenne, kann ich nichts zum Umfang sagen, ich wollte nur mal allgemein sagen, dass die Grafik bei nem Spiel eigentlich sekundär ist, da es aufs Gameplay und den Umfang ankommt.

Ich wollte nur das mit der Grafik klarstellen, das regt mich immer ziemlich auf, nichts gegen dich^^

Da ich mit WoW ziemlich zufrieden bin, habe ich Neverwinter noch nicht angetestet, aber es soll ja laut Aussage einiger Leute ziemlich auf Pay2Win ausgerichtet sein, schade


----------



## Kel (10. Mai 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Weil? Ich kann Leute die sich soo extrem an der Grafik aufhängen einfach nicht leiden.


Juckt mich das?
Du reimst dir irgendeine Scheissse zusammen und klopfst dann 'n paar dumme Sprüche, weil Leute ne andere Meinung haben als du .
Deinen Freundeskreis will ich mal sehen, groß kann der ja nicht.


----------



## Robonator (10. Mai 2013)

SElbst ohne Foundry wäre es kein 0815 MMO ganz einfach aus dem Grund weil es ein anderes Kampfsystem hat als ein 0815 MMO. Und das du dich so über den Char-Editor beschwerst. Es gibt tausende, echte, 0815 MMO's bei denen du weniger einstellen kannst. Da hat Neverwinter vergleichsweise große Auswahl. 


> Du reimst dir irgendeine Scheissse zusammen und klopfst dann 'n paar dumme Sprüche, weil Leute ne andere Meinung haben als du .
> Deinen Freundeskreis will ich mal sehen, groß kann der ja nicht.



Was denkst du was genau du da grade machst?


----------



## ZeroX360 (10. Mai 2013)

Kel schrieb:


> Juckt mich das?
> Du reimst dir irgendeine Scheissse zusammen und klopfst dann 'n paar dumme Sprüche, weil Leute ne andere Meinung haben als du .
> Deinen Freundeskreis will ich mal sehen, groß kann der ja nicht.


Komm erstmal mal runter Junge geht ja mal garnicht dieser Ton.

Zweitens bringt dieses DirectX11 Update bei WoW fast garnichts es sieht immer noch schlecht aus gerade zu beschissen.
Gameplay mäßig ist aber wie BlackNeo schon sagte ein gutes Spiel und trotz mieser Grafik ein Renner.
Wobei ich seit Pandaria etwas skeptisch bin was so manche Entwicklung da veranstaltet hat.

-----------
Denke mal das ich am Wochenende das Spiel nun doch mal ausprobieren werde.
Trotz das es Free2Play ist werde ich mal rein schnuppern.
Zu verlieren hab ich ja nichts.


----------



## Robonator (10. Mai 2013)

Bei Alienwarearena gibt es grad ein Giveaway das grade für Neulinge interessant sein dürfte:
D&D Neverwinter Underdark Explorer Pack Key Giveaway


----------



## BlackNeo (10. Mai 2013)

Hm, hört sich gut an, ich habe bisher immer nur Standard-MMOs gespielt (vom Kampfsystem her).

Es ist ja Free2Play und wenns Pay2Win-artig ausschaut wirds einfach wieder deinstalliert^^


----------



## Kel (12. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Was denkst du was genau du da grade machst?


 Meine Meinung sagen.

Du hingegen machst Aussagen über mich, für die du einfach absolut 0 Beweise hast .
Allein "Ich kann Leute die sich soo extrem an der Grafik aufhängen einfach nicht leiden." ist so dermaßen erfunden und erlogen, dass man sich dafür schämen sollte.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (12. Mai 2013)

Okay Leute, ich habe jetzt mal bis LvL 36 weiter gelevelt und muss sagen .. puh, die haben nen Haufen Müll bis jetzt da produziert 

(bezieht sich alles auf den taktischen Magier und ohne € Investionen!)

1. Es ist zurzeit ziemlich P2W aufgebaut.. Alleine das eure Begleiter 15 level weiterleveln können für ein paar € und sie so nicht ab lvl 40 nutzlos werden ist eine Frechheit!
- Für ein paar € kann man sich Wiederbelebungsrollen kaufen für Inis/Dungeons! .. Das bleibt dem F2P-User wiederum auch weg ..
- 110% Mount kostet 45€ ... urteilt selbst 
- Allg. alle Preise im Shop sind viel zu utopisch angesetzt!
- Die Bank ... sie hat sagen umwogene 10 Fächer!!!!! ... ratet womit ihr euch mehr Platz holen könnt und dürft .. mit ein paar € !  (die 10Fächer reichten bei mir bis lvl 23..)

2. Es ist für mich pures grinding Gameplay .. Leider viel zu wenig los und alles ähnelt sich und bereit mir persönlich nach 20min keinen Spaß mehr .. 
- Alleine der Unterschied zwischen Gegnern/Level/Map ist komplett IMMER gleich! ... Egal wo ihr hingeht (natürlich passenden Level) euch begegnet immer der gleiche Aufbau von Gegnergruppen .. Nicht das es schlimm wäre, ist natürlich normal so, aber ich finde sie hätten dort bisschen Innovation zeigen können
- Man kommt leider viel zu schnell nach oben zum Endgame..  Man levelt einfach zu schnell zurzeit

3. Berufe
- Ich verstehe den Sinn hinter den Berufen zurzeit noch nicht so wirklich, ich bewege mich als Magier auf Schneiderei und Führung... Da man leider nicht in den Endgame-Berufsachen reinschauen kann, kann ich dazu nichts sagen
- Den einzigen Sinn der für mich daraus resultiert ist zurzeit das ich alle 8/4/2h mal oben aufn Knöpfchen drücken darf und dann wieder 8/4/2h warten darf 

4.Handelsystem
- Das AH ist zurzeit fast komplett nutzlos ... Entweder es ist total überlastet (suchanfrage dauert bis zu 5sek) oder es will garnicht (Reiter ausgewählt, passiert aber nichts) oder es zeigt dir Sachen an, die du garnicht sehen willst oO (Von level Bis Level funktioniert nicht richtig)
- ABER, man kommt von überall in das AH rein (Pluspunkt! )
- Es gibt genau 3 Sachen für was man Gold in diesem Spiel benötigt ... Sucherpakete (Naturpaket etc.), Erstehilfepakete und einmal im Spiel ein Mount kaufen .. Für mehr ist Gold zurzeit nicht da
- Das komplette System basiert zurzeit auf AD (Astraldiamanten) und diese sind dann auch noch total überteuert :/ .. Denn man kann pro Tag ca. 24k davon Sammeln (ein normaler Mensch schafft vllt 10) .. Viele Items kosten allerdings schon um die 4k (ein item!) welche man ab und zu am Tag benötigt

Und zum Schluss kann ich euch sagen ... das sind viele Negativ Punkte .. Wie ich finde bemängel ich auch Kleinkram den jedes MMO macht 
Aber das soll heißen... warum wird es dann hier nicht gut gemacht? :/

Leider finde ich dieses Spiel sehr auf P2W ausgelegt ... ich probiere das End-Game noch aus .. Aber nach ca. 10 Tagen hat man dann das Endgame auch durch laut vielen Aussagen

my 2 Cents


----------



## Robonator (12. Mai 2013)

Kel schrieb:


> Meine Meinung sagen.
> 
> Du hingegen machst Aussagen über mich, für die du einfach absolut 0 Beweise hast .
> Allein "Ich kann Leute die sich soo extrem an der Grafik aufhängen einfach nicht leiden." ist so dermaßen erfunden und erlogen, dass man sich dafür schämen sollte.


 
ICH? 


> Deinen Freundeskreis will ich mal sehen, groß kann der ja nicht.


Ja sehr tolle Meinung die du da hast.


----------



## Deimos (13. Mai 2013)

Mal ein Feedback von meiner Seite....
Vergange Woche hatten wir einige Tage LAN bei meinem Bruder und haben zu fünft auf Level 40-50 gespielt.

Ich für meinen Teil habe bisher keine MMORPGs gespielt bis auf WoW, wo ich nach Level 30-35 ausgestiegen bin - war mir schlicht zu langweilig.

Was mir enorm gut gefällt, ist das Kampfsystem. Ich komme aus der Ecke der Hack'n'Slay-Spiele und da punktet Neverwinter stark mit kurzweiligen, actionreichen Kämpfen.
Die Abwechslung in den Quests ist in Ordnung (töte 10 Mal Viech X, bringe Y zu Z, usw. – Normalkost imo), richtig Abwechslung bieten die Foundries – imo auch das grösste Potenzial bei Neverwinter.

Bin also aktuell noch gut gefesselt und macht einen Heidenspass. Wies dann beim Endgame aussieht, wird sich zeigen - gerade in der Beta kanns natürlich sein, dass noch nicht allzu viel Endgame-Content vorhanden ist.

Zum Pay-to-Win:
Die zuvor gesagten Dinge mögen stimmen (z.B. hoher Preis für ein 110%-Mount), sind aber meines Erachtens dem Spielspass nicht abträglich. Ich habe für ein Crysis 3 oder Battlefield 3 jeweils 50-60 EUR bezahlt (übliche Preise hier), gefesselt war ich aber vielleicht 30 Minuten.
Wenn ich dann zig Stunden gratis oder nach Wahl mit einer Investition von 10, 20, 30 EUR unterhalten werde, juckt mich das herzlich wenig. Schliesslich braucht man kein 110%-Mount, sondern kann für 5 Ingame-Gold ein passables Reittier kaufen – man hat schliesslich die Wahl.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (14. Mai 2013)

Nagut, ich deinstalliere das Spiel nun wieder!

Es ist mir einfach zu P2W mässig aufgebaut, es ist verbuggt bis zum geht nicht mehr und das Endgame ist schwach, sehr schwach!
Für mich leider nur ein weiteres Spiel über das in einem Monat keiner mehr redet


----------



## Deimos (14. Mai 2013)

Schade, dass das Endgame schwach ist. Werde mich aber noch selbst davon überzeugen, bin aktuell noch gut motiviert .

Bugs sind definitiv vorhanden, aber hey, ist ne Beta...

Ich finde, Neverwinter macht vieles richtig. Zumindest soviel, dass ich eine schöne Spielzeit habe. Ich weiss nicht, ob es das als ein MMORPG tut, aber mir machts Spass.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (14. Mai 2013)

Deimos schrieb:


> Schade, dass das Endgame schwach ist. Werde mich aber noch selbst davon überzeugen, bin aktuell noch gut motiviert .
> 
> Bugs sind definitiv vorhanden, aber hey, ist ne Beta...
> 
> Ich finde, Neverwinter macht vieles richtig. Zumindest soviel, dass ich eine schöne Spielzeit habe. Ich weiss nicht, ob es das als ein MMORPG tut, aber mir machts Spass.


 
Will dir keine Freude nehmen, es ist nur meine Meinung 

Ich habe mir halt im Endgame halt vorgestellt, das es vielleicht mal Innovation bietet ... aber leider sind so gut wie alle Boss-Figts das gleiche .. 
Bis Level 20 war Innovation drin, danach nicht mehr für mich


----------



## Jabberwocky (15. Mai 2013)

Kann Deimos nur zustimmen, da ich bei der LAN zugegen war
Ich habe lange Zeit WOW gespielt und war bei BC, WotlK und Cat im Endcontet mit dabei. Was den Inhalt und die Vielfalt betrifft, kann Neverwinter nicht annähernd mit den Grossen mithalten. Nur schon wenn man den lächerlichen PvP sieht. Das Kampfsystem jedoch, und das macht bei mir 70% des Spielspasses aus, ist einfach um längen besser als es WOW oder die meisten anderen machen. Es ist actionreich, schnell und macht richtig laune Nur Tera hat mir bis jetzt den gleichen Spass bereitet, abgesehen von der schrecklichen Manga Spielewelt
Da es sich bei Neverwinter "offiziell" noch um eine Beta handelt, kann ich über die Mankos hinwegsehen und warte gespannt auf den "richtigen" Release.


----------



## Kusarr (27. Mai 2013)

hab heute mit Neverwinter angefangen. Spiele mit allem auf Maximum, was geht.
Hab konst 60FPS, jedoch *in den Städten* gehts au mal auf *30 FPS *runter und dann laggts ...

An was liegt das? Laut MSI Afterburner sin meine Grakas grad mal bei *40% leistung*. 
*Limitiert die CPU* (ist entgegen der Signatur im mom nicht übertaktet)??

Würds helfen wieder auf 4,3Ghz zu übertakten oder liegt das einzig und allein am Game?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (27. Mai 2013)

Kusarr schrieb:


> hab heute mit Neverwinter angefangen. Spiele mit allem auf Maximum, was geht.
> Hab konst 60FPS, jedoch *in den Städten* gehts au mal auf *30 FPS *runter und dann laggts ...
> 
> An was liegt das? Laut MSI Afterburner sin meine Grakas grad mal bei *40% leistung*.
> ...


 

Übertaktungen der CPU bringen in Spielen wenig..
Es liegt am Server, da kannste machen was du willst.. Das liegt daran das die Server nunmal in der USA stehen


----------



## XT1024 (27. Mai 2013)

Der Serverstandort bestimmt die FPS?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (27. Mai 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Der Serverstandort bestimmt die FPS?


 
Wenn dein Ping über 150 ist ... Wer weiß was der Netzcode so alles hergibt von NW 
nein, ich denke aber das es auf keinen Fall an seinem PC liegt... Aller höchstens das dort "soviele" Charaktere berechnet werden (ca. 100)


----------



## Kusarr (27. Mai 2013)

jo denk au liegt an Spielern wie auch an den vielen NPCs.
laut Taskmanager war Cpu manchmal am Anschlag.
1)helfen da 0,8Ghz mehr nix? 
2)bzw. was muss ich in den optionen einstellen um dem gut entgegenzuwirken (da sin so viele Regler...)?
3)Hört sich fast so an als hättet ihr keine Leistungseinbußen?! O.o


----------



## ParaD0x1 (27. Mai 2013)

Also ich kann dir sagen das ich einen schlechteren PC habe als du... Bis auf das ich ATI habe

ich habe auch ab und zu Framedrops von NW in der Hauptstadt, allerdings nur Abends ^^
Framedrops = von konstanten 60FPS auf manchmal 30/40


----------



## Kusarr (27. Mai 2013)

will heißen, an den Framedrops kann ich nix ändern? Müssen die wegpatchen?!


----------



## flexusjan (1. Juli 2013)

Kusarr schrieb:


> 1)helfen da 0,8Ghz mehr nix?


Sie helfen, aber nur sehr wenig. Du wirst den Unterschied nicht merken, vllt 1-3 FPS mehr.


Kusarr schrieb:


> 2)bzw. was muss ich in den optionen einstellen um dem gut entgegenzuwirken (da sin so viele Regler...)?


Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für das Spiel sind schon extrem Umfangreich.
Ich hab nur ein Ultrabook deswegen musste ich viel an den Einstellungen schrauben, damit es gut läuft.
Ich kann sagen, auch mit 30 FPS lässt sich das Spiel absolut ruckelfrei und flüssig spielen.
Wenn du wirklich deutlich mehr Leistung rausholen willst, dann stell die Entfernung runter, mit der die Charaktere in voller Qualität gerendert werden. Dass ist der Punkt, der in der Stadt die FPS so runterzieht. Weil da einfach 100 oder mehr Charaktere berechnet werden müssen.



Kusarr schrieb:


> 3)Hört sich fast so an als hättet ihr keine Leistungseinbußen?! O.o


Ich hab wie gesagt nur ein Ultrabook, ich hab in Questgebieten 40-80 FPS, meistens aber 60+
In der Stadt habe ich so 30-40 FPS.
Aber das reicht doch mehr als aus. Hab jetzt in den Optionen die FPS auf 30 limitiert, damit mein Notebook nicht so warm wird.
Selbst damit lässt es sich super spielen.


----------



## kero81 (29. September 2013)

Huhu, spielt noch jmd hier Neverwinter? Würde glaube ich jetzt gerne mal einsteigen... aber nicht alleine.


----------



## dmxcom (23. Oktober 2013)

Wie siehts denn momentan in NW aus ? Hatte das damals recht viel gesuchtet als es Neu. Der fehlende Content, Exploits, Glitches und Bugs hatten mich dann aber nach einiger Zeit rausgedrängt. Wie hat es sich da denn entwickelt ? Wird immer noch jede Woche ein neuer Weg gefunden um Items zu dupen oder sonstwie Millionen von Gold zu machen ? Das es Content Updates gab, habe Ich gesehen. Aber wieviel ist das wirklich ?


----------

